# Vegetable glycerin oil based - lungs can't expel it...



## theyettie (15/9/15)

Don't know if this has been covered before, but this is just to inform those who saw this on the web and got a fright. I saw a comment on another (international forum) about a guy who's doctor told him to stop vaping anything with VG in, as it is oil based and is extremely bad for your health!! His doctor man!!! The truth (please feel free to add if I missed something):

1. It's not oil based at all!! It's water soluble. I nice, easy test (don't know how scientific it is) is to squirt some high VG juice in your hands and spread it around. You'll feel it and smell it, go to a tap and rinse your hands, magically the smell and stickiness disappears. As far as I know you don't get oil based solutions off that easily...

2. Some asthma inhalers are VG based, as some people have mild allergies to propylene glycol.

Please add to or correct me if wrong.

I can't believe uneducated healthcare professionals would tell a patient such crap!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (15/9/15)

You are correct. VG is not oil based. That doctor needs to be shot asap.

http://www.ecigarette-research.com/web/index.php/2013-04-07-09-50-07/2014/157-glycerol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nick (15/9/15)

As James may would say "cock"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eequinox (15/9/15)

Nick said:


> As James may would say "cock"


more like a quack !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (15/9/15)

I was asked the about that from a guy that im converting..took some kings crown and a shot glass. Dropped one drop into the glass and asked what do you always have in your lungs? Moisture was the answer and then i dropped some water in there. Few seconds later.."oil" gone. He is now happily vaping away in the mornings with me at the office..

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

